
Competition is just one click and 27 Billion Dollars away - jpschm
https://0x65.dev/blog/2019-12-22/google-competition-is-just-one-click-and-27-billion-us-dollars-away.html
======
theredbox
I dont think Google dominates South Korea yet but that might be because users
habits are hard to change.

